# Favourite Anime Music



## Lancelot (Jul 8, 2015)

Whats your favourite music from an anime you watch/watched.


Mine are these..











FRICKIN LOVE THIS-






- - - Post Merge - - -

And this... 




I literally love all music from fairy tail


----------



## Clavis (Jul 8, 2015)

I have way too many...........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2WvnyssuiQ This one definitly gives me the feels tho, I love it so much and it remind me of my favorite anime scene ever.


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 8, 2015)

We have very similar tastes in anime, I see.

Apart from the ones you've said, I love Bink's Sake, Luffy Moukou (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUeaLmNDpG8), and the first Soul Eater opening (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K9RzFsWttY). There's many more, but these just come to mind instantly.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Literally like the entire danganronpa soundtrack (the game and anime have the same music)
Mirai Nikki has some good music too


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

I realllllly love Lilium from Elfen Lieed <3 It is so pretty... I also found a decent english dub of Ready Steady Go from Fullmetal Alchemist, which I listen to a lot.


----------



## Ramza (Jul 9, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm highjacking this thread for Utena


----------



## Llust (Jul 9, 2015)

unravel from tokyo ghoul is pretty addicting to me


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 9, 2015)

Pretty much any song from Bleach or Love Live! School Idol Festival.

and this is my new fave


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2015)

All the Utena OST pieces, J.A Seazer is a freaking genius.

I also like most of the Sailor Moon songs, let alone a few downs they had.. Juuousei, Elfen Lied, .hack//SiGN, Cardcaptor Sakura...


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, I like a lot of them. But to pick a favourite it would be...



Spoiler: favourite opening













Spoiler: favourite ending


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh, any Miyizaki film has amazing music as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2015)

Also, Daughters of Mnemosyne.. Galneryus FTW!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 9, 2015)

durarara's ost will always be part of my top favs heheh i have many favorites, but at the moment the ones on my mind are the ost of nagi no asukara and 'lost my pieces' from toradora.. im listening to a piano cover of it and just ugh.. feels


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2015)

The opening for Sazaesan, whoever made/sings that.. catchy.

also magical emi opening <3


----------



## shunishu (Jul 9, 2015)

the Noir OST was pretty great
Cowboy Bebop had some amazing soundtracks
Openings etc: Fushigi Yuugi, Card Captor Sakura, rahxephon, record of lodoss war, i dont know.. too many
so much good music in anime


----------



## tokkio (Jul 9, 2015)

samurai champloo's ost is also one of my very favorites! the music of nujabes, fat jon, force of nature, and others, and ofc minmi's voice definitely fits the anime and makes it a ton better heheh


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 9, 2015)

I like a lot more, but these are my main favourites.


----------



## Lancelot (Jul 10, 2015)

Ive never seen any of the animes you guys psoted except tokyo ghoul ;u;


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 10, 2015)

Your Lie in April, being an anime based on music, has some great songs. It's classical music, but it's fantastic.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 10, 2015)

Spoiler: The Disappearance of Suzumiya Haruhi had a lot of nice tracks.













Spoiler: Hiroyuki Sawano's stuff is pretty great, too











Just to name a few, anyway.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 10, 2015)

in case someone wanted feels


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 10, 2015)

man I love the acoustic version of unravel


----------



## shunishu (Jul 12, 2015)

tri-zenon 




record of lodoss war 




lain 




rahxephon


----------



## Ste (Jul 12, 2015)

One Piece Overtaken: (really love it)




Fairy Tail Opening 1 




Hikari E  (hearing it a lot with all the OP i'm watching)


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 12, 2015)

angel beats opening! so good


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh boy time for me to make a Playlist.


----------



## angelvst (Jul 12, 2015)

YES


----------



## Javocado (Jul 13, 2015)

here's some tasty licks


















so hard to find the last track smh and it has voices over it o god
but it's probably my favorite anime track ever :'')


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jul 13, 2015)

NEON GENESIS EVANGELION 





This **** always makes me want to cry


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 13, 2015)

My list is so big so this is rly hard for me coz i know of so many good anime songs










BELLMERE-SAN











(even though this isn't from an anime, instead a movie, I'm including it anyway)


----------



## Lock (Jul 13, 2015)

Anything from Cowboy Bebop is my jam, but I'm also quite fond of these tunes:


Spoiler: Just to showcase a few


----------



## peachies (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Lancelot (Jul 14, 2015)

Javocado said:


> here's some tasty licks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that hoenn one omfg ;u;


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 14, 2015)

DIS! 




& Dis too




& dis also


----------



## Envy (Jul 14, 2015)

Lately, I've really looked back on and enjoyed Ouran High School Host Club's soundtrack.










Other anime (BGM) OSTs I've really enjoyed are One Piece, both FMAs, and Gurren Lagann.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jul 14, 2015)

My top favorite would have to be this song off the FLCL OST 



Spoiler: The Pillows-Beautiful morning with you


----------



## Mayor Rose (Jul 15, 2015)

Cruel Angel Thesis 

Opening song for Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## Arualx (Jul 17, 2015)

I live for the music from RWBY and the opening song of No Game No Life (that piano just... <3)


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

Any Final Fantasy song.D


----------



## Ramza (Jul 18, 2015)

This thread needs more FLCL


----------



## Clavis (Jul 18, 2015)

Gotta live for these originals too :


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 20, 2015)

Pretty much anything from Cowboy Bebop I love. 

Here is some anime music I like



Spoiler




























To be honest, there is probably a ton more I like, but I have not watched anime in a long time, so I can't remember.


----------



## Bostostar (Jul 21, 2015)

Clavis said:


> Gotta live for these originals too :



Finally, I was wondering when someone would put up The brotherhood theme.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 25, 2015)

rewatched the hell out of gash bell this past week and here are some real gems


----------



## Celty (Jul 25, 2015)

I love love love Suoh Mikoto's theme from K Project.  Breaks my heart every time.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 25, 2015)

I agree with the previous Utena recommendations but would also like to add these:



Spoiler





















Also, the obligatory NGE:


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 25, 2015)

Needs more Digimon.


----------



## wassop (Jul 25, 2015)

any studio ghibli music , and the soundtrack for nana is pretty good too ~


----------



## Sanxithe (Jul 25, 2015)

Yasashisa no riyuu


----------



## Ramza (Jul 26, 2015)

*RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## okaimii (Jul 26, 2015)

-Unravel from Tokyo Ghoul
-Core Pride from Blue Exorcist 
-Abnormalize from Psycho Pass
-L's, Light's, N's, and Mello's theme from Death Note
-Kamisama Kiss's 2nd season opening


----------



## Akimari (Jul 26, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Needs more Digimon.



Someone else  here is recognizing the great music in Digimon? Am I dreaming? This is beautiful. 

Alright folks, I'm about to drag you down into the musical land that I like to call _Pretty Cure hell._


Spoiler



Here it is. My favorite anime song in the entire world. 









Here it is. Yet another one of my favorite anime songs in the entire world.





Here it is. One of the most badass BGM's in the entire world.





Here it is. Also one of the most badass BGM's in the entire world. 





Here it is. Some of the most badass transformation music in the entire world.





Here it is. Even more badass transformation music in the entire world.





Here it is. THE most metal BGM in a magical girl anime in the entire world.

I'll stop for now.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 29, 2015)

Akimari said:


> Someone else  here is recognizing the great music in Digimon? Am I dreaming? This is beautiful.


I know right?

The world needs to listen to more music from Digimon Adventure, its wonderful.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 29, 2015)

have some Giant Robo


Spoiler: THE BEAUTIFUL NIGHT


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 30, 2015)

I loved the K-on! theme


----------



## riummi (Jul 30, 2015)

Oh god I will pOst them later ;u; I have too many 

But I love Aldnoah Zero's soundtrack, as well as Nagi no Asukara's


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 30, 2015)

Best anime music ever!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 30, 2015)

here's another good one I don't think anyone else will post

AMON - Apocalypse of Devilman's ending theme, Me no Mae no Tsuduki (Continuing Straight)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2015)

Here's my favorite: The Japanese opening for Pokemon Diamond and Pearl (Makes me proud I started Pokemon with Diamond ):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuQOPGH8Lg0


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 30, 2015)

I absolutely adore the Princess Tutu soundtrack. Being just mostly different pieces of classical music from various ballets makes it all the better. <3

The opening tho


----------



## riummi (Jul 30, 2015)

best crossover o.o


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm not a huge anime fan, but I really like the ending theme of Narato. It reminds me of the theme from Cops for some reason.

Also the opening of Neon Genesis is pretty rad.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I'm not a huge anime fan, but I really like the ending theme of Narato. It reminds me of the theme from Cops for some reason.
> 
> Also the opening of Neon Genesis is pretty rad.




Is there a show actually called Narato, or did you mean Naruto?  I'm not messing with you.  I'm genuinely curious if you meant Narato and there's a show called Narato, as I don't remember the ending theme of Naruto sounding like Cops (At least not to me)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 30, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Is there a show actually called Narato, or did you mean Naruto?  I'm not messing with you.  I'm genuinely curious if you meant Narato and there's a show called Narato, as I don't remember the ending theme of Naruto sounding like Cops (At least not to me)



Narutaru maybe?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Narutaru maybe?



Yeah, that may be it.  I'm not sure though.  ?_?


----------



## Geoni (Jul 31, 2015)

Mushi-shi is aesthetic perfection. The endings always give me goosebumps.


----------



## shunishu (Aug 5, 2015)

this anime omg...


----------



## shunishu (Aug 5, 2015)

<3


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 5, 2015)

Gatchaman Crowds has an amazing soundtrack.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 5, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Is there a show actually called Narato, or did you mean Naruto?  I'm not messing with you.  I'm genuinely curious if you meant Narato and there's a show called Narato, as I don't remember the ending theme of Naruto sounding like Cops (At least not to me)



Ahh sorry, I'm an idiot, I should have linked the actual series because I forgot the show has multiple incarnations... ~.~






I'ts kind of a stretch tbh, but the background beat just reminds me of it, haha. ?\_(ツ)_/?

\\I can't anime\\


----------



## Bird on it (Nov 15, 2015)

I blew 20 bucks on the Soul Eater soundtrack, which was worth it. Fairy Tail has amazing music, as does Your lie in April.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 15, 2015)

Durarara x2 Ten ending is great!


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2015)

Spoiler:  these are my faves







gangsta's is probably my all tiem fave right now. 
















sorry for the spoiler but i posted like 4 and didn't want my post to be huge..
there's still so many more i really love.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 15, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

Spoiler: Stories from Code Geass







I really love the Code Geass soundtrack.





Spoiler: Unjust Life from Angel Beats













Spoiler: Kujikesou ni Naru Watashi wo Sasaete Kudasai from Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso













Spoiler: Day and Night from Shiki











...and many, many more.


----------



## tae (Nov 16, 2015)

Kaioin said:


> Spoiler: Stories from Code Geass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i forgot about code geass omg. thank you for reminding me of this GAHHHHH.

also, it's more of a movie but i love the sound track to howl's moving castle..


----------



## Mariah (Nov 16, 2015)

Spoiler: The entire Tekkonkinkreet soundtrack. Holy ****. What a movie.

































Spoiler: Eden of the East had an amazing soundtrack too.


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i forgot about code geass omg. thank you for reminding me of this GAHHHHH



Ye! One of my favourites (the anime and soundtrack!).



Mariah said:


> Spoiler: The entire Tekkonkinkreet soundtrack. Holy ****. What a movie.



Oh I really like this soundtrack too. It was composed by Plaid, and I really like Plaid.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

shunishu said:


> Spoiler: snip



Oh are you going to get the Popolocrios Story of Seasons game? I do hope it comes out in Europe...Story of Seasons hasn't yet.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 16, 2015)

Kaioin said:


> Oh are you going to get the Popolocrios Story of Seasons game? I do hope it comes out in Europe...Story of Seasons hasn't yet.


yep, i really want to get it when it comes out here.. hopefully soon.
really love love these characters/world/music
i remember watching fansubs of the 2003 anime but they stopped translating it after like 10 episodes or so or paused it idk and i forgot the name of the anime eventually, i was so happy when i finally remembered it 2-3years ago and could finish watching it <3
it has such a rare enchanting charming atmosphere about it idk.. love it..

something from fantastic children


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

shunishu said:


> yep, i really want to get it when it comes out here.. hopefully soon.
> really love love these characters/world/music
> i remember watching fansubs of the 2003 anime but they stopped translating it after like 10 episodes or so or paused it idk and i forgot the name of the anime eventually, i was so happy when i finally remembered it 2-3years ago and could finish watching it <3
> it has such a rare enchanting charming atmosphere about it idk.. love it..



Yees I agree! It's amazing, and I haven't heard anything from the title for so long. It's nice to see it around again!

More songs:


Spoiler: Watashi no Uso (Piano Solo) from Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso







Honestly if I wanted to spend an evening just relaxing and studying or something I'd throw this soundtrack on without hesitation...





Spoiler: Canzone of Death Part III from Phantom













Spoiler: Madder Sky from Code Geass


----------



## shunishu (Nov 16, 2015)

i've never gotten to play any of the games so it's nice i finally get to experience it like this, even if it's a crossover.

ok more music  ^^


----------



## shunishu (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## visibleghost (Nov 21, 2015)

spyair is one of my fav bands. they made the first ops of haikyuu and they've done some stuff for gintama and one op for that samurai flamenco. i like everything they make im going to go scream now

also the 13th or 14th naruto op is great lmao
and the hourou musuko ed mmh

i'm so bad with names im sorry.....,,,


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 21, 2015)

Each and every song in Angel Beats! is excellence.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

Revolutionary girl utena, FLCL, Sailor Moon..the old series, Juuousei, Elfen Lied. Daughter of Mnemosyne is really good too.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 21, 2015)

Momoiro Clover's Mugen no Ai (Bodacious Space Pirates)






Kanon Wakeshima's Killy Killy Joker (Selector Infected WIXOSS)






The Delgados' The Light Before We Land (Gunslinger Girl)






The Idolm@ster All Stars' Ready (The Idolm@ster)


----------



## emolga (Nov 21, 2015)

Really like the music in Kagerou Project.


----------



## gem83 (Nov 21, 2015)

https://youtu.be/d8xoTBZrzko

Just click it.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Shimmer (Nov 23, 2015)

Anything from the Clannad, Kanon, Nichijou or Higurashi no Naku Koro ni soundtracks. Seriously, every piece of music from those shows are gifts from Gods.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## rrenaa (Nov 23, 2015)

My Favorite Anime Song Is The Ending If Ouran Highschool Host Club!! <3 Here The Link
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Mc1FvrL4EqA


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

Gonna list off a ton here: Pre-Parade (Toradora), Core Pride (Blue Exorcist), Goya wa Machiawase (Noragami), Kuso Mesowogiri (Mirai Nikki), Colors (Code Geass), and Uragiri no Yuuyake (Durarara). 
And of course, all of Free's openings and endings x3


----------



## radioloves (Nov 23, 2015)

I really enjoyed the Chobits, Kimi ni todoke opening anime theme songs!


----------

